# no common wire from valves!



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Rather, not a single common wire. The valves each have a separate wire - so one hot, one that should be common, and so at the place to put the common wire on the control box there are actually 4 wires! 
So, question is, as I put in the new control box, do I just mimic what is already there, and shove all four wires into the slot for the common wire, or do I need to fix this, and if so how?
(top two zone wires are undone as I was already taking it down when I realized the issue. The spot for the common wire is the screw on the bottom left - note it has multiple wires connected to it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are multiple wires are also connected at the valves solenoids?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

g-man said:


> Are multiple wires are also connected at the valves solenoids?


Yes, from what I could see before the rain started up and I raced inside. (thunderstorms). At least with the rain the sprinklers being down is okay!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I fixed it! I pigtailed the wires onto a single common wire, and used that to connect to the common wire slot on the new controller. Feeling pretty proud of myself, lol - I've never done ANY wiring before, but used youtube, reddit, and my vague memories of watching my dad as a kid (he went to trade school for electronics, fixed alarms and ATM machines before moving up into management with Diebold).


----------

